# Mathews halon 6 vs V3



## pete2018 (May 7, 2021)

So am thinking about getting a new bow I have the halon 6 and been thinking about getting the new V3. Is the V3 better or anything different than the halon 6 ?


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 7, 2021)

Probably not a significant jump in real world feel. At least it wasn't to me. Still have my halon


----------



## phillips david 123 (May 8, 2021)

I bought the vxr last year, if the v3 is any better than the vxr then you would have one fine shooting bow.


----------



## pete2018 (May 8, 2021)

phillips david 123 said:


> I bought the vxr last year, if the v3 is any better than the vxr then you would have one fine shooting bow.


Have you shot he halon 6 before? Am going to shoot the V3 and my bow to compare them in a couple weeks to feel it out.


----------



## Rosco (May 10, 2021)

pete2018 said:


> Have you shot he halon 6 before? Am going to shoot the V3 and my bow to compare them in a couple weeks to feel it out.


Interested to hear what you think. I’m shooting the Halon 6 as well. I’ve been thinking about getting either the V3 27 or the VXR 28 for the ground blind.


----------



## pete2018 (May 10, 2021)

Rosco said:


> Interested to hear what you think. I’m shooting the Halon 6 as well. I’ve been thinking about getting either the V3 27 or the VXR 28 for the ground blind.


I’ll keep you posted when I get to shoot them side by side.


----------



## Addicted to Antlers (Jun 2, 2021)

Planning to buy a V3 soon. Green Ambush 31


----------



## gtb3440 (Jun 7, 2021)

I shoot the Halon 6 and my son just got the VXR.  Last week we took turns shooting both of them.  The VXR is a great shooting bow, smooth, very quiet and fast (but most new bows today are fast).  I'm not familiar with the V3, but if I was looking at Mathews, I would look hard at the VXR.  I like the 6 but it is somewhat heavier and longer than my older Drenalin, and at 60 years old, carrying the bow and my climber can be a task.


----------



## Rosco (Jun 9, 2021)

gtb3440 said:


> I shoot the Halon 6 and my son just got the VXR.  Last week we took turns shooting both of them.  The VXR is a great shooting bow, smooth, very quiet and fast (but most new bows today are fast).  I'm not familiar with the V3, but if I was looking at Mathews, I would look hard at the VXR.  I like the 6 but it is somewhat heavier and longer than my older Drenalin, and at 60 years old, carrying the bow and my climber can be a task.


Is the VXR enough to make you want to  upgrade your Halon 6?


----------



## gtb3440 (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm not going to since I've only had my Halon for 2 years (plus I hunt with a crossbow), but if I had the need and the money, I would.  It's the best balanced and quietest bow I've ever shot.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Dec 18, 2021)

I have the LX, Z7, Heli-m and Halon5. They’re all unique in their own way awesome bows


----------



## pete2018 (Dec 24, 2021)

So what’s is really the difference between the Halon 6 and the V3X. What’s the game changer ? Thank you


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 24, 2021)

pete2018 said:


> So what’s is really the difference between the Halon 6 and the V3X. What’s the game changer ? Thank you


I don't know that you're gonna find a "game changer" between the models.  Bow technology and cam efficiency has reached the point that you don't see light year advances from year to year.  Unless new materials are used to make bows dramatically lighter, there's probably not a lot of difference between the Halon and the V3X.


----------



## Ihunt (Jan 4, 2022)

pete2018 said:


> So what’s is really the difference between the Halon 6 and the V3X. What’s the game changer ? Thank you



Thought you were going to shoot them side by side. That’s really the only way imo to feel the differences. Use your release.


----------

